
You Should Offer Unlimited Day Trials - pclark
https://www.userfox.com/blog/unlimited-day-trial/
======
d0gsbody
"I had to email their support and explain that I had not even used their
application yet, and then they reset my trial."

How many clients get lost in this kind of shuffle? Millions. Eliminating this
sort of pain point could save many companies from extinction each year.

